# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show August 6th 2011



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to remind everyone.Plan ahead..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

We are having out third show. I am excited and the interest continues to grow. The show is 

Saturday August 6th 
10am-4pm
Admission $5.00

Early Buyers 8.30am $10

Vendor tables Only $20.00
Call 610-440-0487

We will have Echorr hosting Racing and Valley Rail Trains located in Merchants Sqaure Mall will also have racing on our store track. Henry Harnishes "School House Road" a 4"x16" Wizz track. Prizes,Trophies and more. 

We have a large hall and welcome any one that has a portable track that would like to participate to please contact us. We are easy to find right of I-78 Exit 57. 

Hope to see ya there.:wave:

Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Kevin. I'll be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Al get Hank to bring the strip out? I'll give him gas money :wave: :wave:

You have to admit, it was great to have it there alll day to play last show bud!! :hat:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

I agree lf we get enough people Im sure we could bribe Hank. Im in for a little gas money. :thumbsup:Hank has a great set up maybe down the road we can host another event. I must say I do a couple of events/shows and I must say the slot car guys are always great people. Looking forward to getting together with everyone. I have unlocked a demon from the past and must get more tjets for my collection.lol. Ok and a few other cars, I regret not getting one of Resin dudes cars. Or maybe a Ho goes O . So many choices:freak: Looking forward to August..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hank is on vacation in the Poconos that week and has already indicated he cannot alter his plans. I can bring two complete A W drag strips to play on.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

That would be great. We will have trophies and door prizes. Plus whatever else we can come up with in the meantime.. You need to stop in the store and check out Henrys old track


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Here is a link for anyone who is looking for tables. 

Dealer tables only $20.00 in advance.

$25.00 at door. 

visit http://www.valleygoto.com under vendor info. 

Call if you have any questions 610-440-0487


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll be there and I'd like to get a table this time too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is the show still a go?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just sent in for my tables, so I will be there. August is not exactly slot season, but heck, shows are always welcome.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Better check on that Echorr thing, there is another Echorr event on 8/6and 8/7 in north jersey.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*August 6th show cancelled*

Hello All,

I am sorry to say that the August 6th Slot Car Show has been Canceled......

I am sorry to bring this on but as many of you know I have had major surgery on my neck. I ruptured a disc and had it removed and 3 of them fused together so I have been down the last month,

My hopes were to continue with this commitment but both physically and due to a few conflicting events there seemed to be a lack of vendor participation. 

I did not want to hold a poor event so after talking with several people we have decided to cancel. 

I appologize for the dissapointment and last minute decision it was my hope to go on with this. 

To Al, Echorr,Henry and all that held their word till the last minute I thank them for standing behind their commitment and helping to make this event a success. 

To any vendor that has mailed payment I will return or refund their money or can apply to our October 15th show. 

Once again I thank everyone for their understanding. On a good note everyone I have talked with will be participating in our October 15th show so that hopes to be or biggestyet..:wave:

If anyone has a problem or complaint or just wants to talk please call 610-440-0487 I do not wish for any rumors to start. Plus if you you really needed a slot car fix we will have free racing on our track and many slot car specials August 6th in the store for anyone that may show up http://www.mosttrains.com


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am sure all the buyers that would have liked to attend will support you in the future because you made the best decision based on their needs. you bet I will be there in October with two Auto World drag strips and maybe a surprise to boot. 
get well first Kevin. everyone i know is behind your health. al


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Kevin, health first, slots later. :thumbsup:

Take care and see you in October. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Guys for all the well wishes. This has been a very hard decision plus this surgery kicked my A++. Word of advice to younger guys use less brawn and more Brains. Just Saying...:thumbsup:This old dog is shot.

Cant wait till Oct 15th...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

bummer.... feel better!

I had a bunch of AFX cars, track and accessories, most MIB I was hoping to sell.
Oh well...

Ok guys... I guess that means I'll try to sell them here in a one week auction starting the 6th ... anything left over goes to ebay. be sure to check it out. I have some REALLY nice stuff I've decided to part with


----------

